# Are electric jetters worth it?



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I just did my first job with a jetter. It is in a 40 story building and they have a mop sink on each floor. They now want all the mop sink drains jetted out. I had access to the vent in the back for the one I did with their on site jetter. I was able to verify the drain was clear with an inspection camera. 

It seemed to take an awful long time to jet this drain out, as their onsite jetter didn't seem to have a ton of cutting force. These are commercial mop sinks, and they have been in use for 40+ years. The drains are a mess. I want to be certain I can clean the drains properly before I sign on to do the job. There are enough mop sinks where I can pay for the jetter by doing them all. 

A gasoline jetter is impractical since you cannot run it inside of the building. You wouldn't be able to run a hose from the outside either up 40 stories. Is there an electric jetter capable of doing this task? The drains are 3". I don't want to pass this up as I have the opportunity of purchasing this equipment and having it pay for itself on it's first usage.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

what sort of distance are you jetting on each floor?

karcher do a drain jetting attachment 









45 feet long for these machines


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

20 or 30 feet max. It would be nice to have something with capacity for other usage. Does this thing have enough pressure to clear heavy debris? Also will it get through a 3" trap?


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

or you could have this baby 









for $1444!!!

http://www.triplerspecialty.com/je15P.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you have access to 220v? Ranges, dryers, maybe a maintenance closet on each floor? If you can get 220v I'd get something along these lines.

Amazon.com: 2700 Psi Electric Pressure Washer - 7.5hp, 220v, Comet Fws Pump: Patio, Lawn & Garden



http://alliedpressurewashers.com/electric_cold.htm


With 40 floors of mop sinks I'm thinking you can afford a pretty good outlay and still make some decent $$. Most 110v jetters don't have more than 1500psi and 2 gpm. For an old 3" mop sink line, it might take some time.







Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I had an electric jetter and gave it away. I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

What about pressure washers used for multi pourposes. I saw a 3500 psi Ridgid for $700 new. An 3000 psi was bout 5 or $600. Course you would need to get the hoses etc. And it's 120 v. Not sure what the gpm's are.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

3000 psi and up is doable at 2 gpm. Gonna be a bit more work though. Multiple passes and such.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Protech said:


> I had an electric jetter and gave it away. I wasn't impressed.


 



Was it plugged in? :laughing: kidding


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> What about pressure washers used for multi pourposes. I saw a 3500 psi Ridgid for $700 new. An 3000 psi was bout 5 or $600. Course you would need to get the hoses etc. And it's 120 v. Not sure what the gpm's are.


I can't seem to find this that isn't gas powered or 220 volt.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever used a propane powered jetter? Do you know if you can run this indoors?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> What about pressure washers used for multi pourposes. I saw a 3500 psi Ridgid for $700 new. An 3000 psi was bout 5 or $600. Course you would need to get the hoses etc. And it's 120 v. Not sure what the gpm's are.


I seriously doubt that you can get a 3000psi electric pressure washer for even triple that. The only ones I've ever seen that even go above 2000psi are 220v and the ones that can make 3000psi are 3 phase 220v. If you can find a 3500psi electric pressure washer for $700 I'd buy it.





Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I seriously doubt that you can get a 3000psi electric pressure washer for even triple that. The only ones I've ever seen that even go above 2000psi are 220v and the ones that can make 3000psi are 3 phase 220v. If you can find a 3500psi electric pressure washer for $700 I'd buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've been finding as well. They are all 220V. I didn't even realize they made propane powered jetters. This will be able to be ran inside for the time it will take to jet out each sink. It sounds like a 120V electric may or may not jet through the line and that simply isn't an option here.

If I'm going to take this job on, it has to be unquestionably right. I can't afford to bill someone several thousand dollars and not be able to solve their problem. This is my best customer and it seems propane powered jetting is the only way to guaranty clear drains.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You never said if you had access to 220v but I'm guessing you don't. 








Paul


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

It's really hard to say if I have 220 on every floor. I'm sure some/most/all floors have 220 somewhere. There are 40 floors though so it might take some time to locate 220 on every floor. If there wasn't a floor with it, it kinda makes getting the 220v machine useless. 

The other thing is I would like to use this machine on residential mainline jobs as well. Lots of homes don't have access to 220, so I would be SOL. For the price of the propane one, I would basically be doing the job free but I would have a good propane jetter capable of doing anything I currently do.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> I can't seem to find this that isn't gas powered or 220 volt.


Pardon me, my bad. Now that you mention it I believe it was gas powered.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

before you get propane you might find out what the management thinks about this. with a 40 story building there would be a lot of local laws and rules. by the way how long is a long time? when you used their machine what size, make and model? breid...................:rockon:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> before you get propane you might find out what the management thinks about this. with a 40 story building there would be a lot of local laws and rules. by the way how long is a long time? when you used their machine what size, make and model? breid...................:rockon:


 2 1/2 hours and it is MOSTLY clear. It is a mustang 1500 psi 2 gpm. Propane is a no go. I did find out they have 220V on every floor. The customer wants the specs he will probably buy the 220v machine and just have me charge out to use it. I have to give him the specs on a good 220v machine, and the cutting heads that will work best on his drain. I guess I have to start my research.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Do you have access to 220v? Ranges, dryers, maybe a maintenance closet on each floor? If you can get 220v I'd get something along these lines.
> 
> Amazon.com: 2700 Psi Electric Pressure Washer - 7.5hp, 220v, Comet Fws Pump: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> ...


That is just a pressure washer. I don't know much about these things, how would you convert that to a jetter?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on the pump, you can install a pulsation valve. I know there's one available for many Annovi Reverebi pumps for about $50. It'll allow you to make the pressure pulse to get through obstructions or around tight corners. Otherwise, it'd be just a matter of buying the correct fittings, hoses, valves and nozzles.







Paul


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

some people use a foot valve when they need it. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

*220v jetter*

RW, I don't know of a single house that does not have 220v.
Electric stoves and dryers are hooked to it. All you need is a cable long enough to connect.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> RW, I don't know of a single house that does not have 220v.
> Electric stoves and dryers are hooked to it. All you need is a cable long enough to connect.


Gas stove, gas dryer, gas water heater? I've seen all 3 in a house before.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I sit corrected.
I did say however that I had never seen it. There's lots of things I've never seen.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Around here, it is about 75% all gas. Lots of houses don't have 220v power. I do have a gas generator that supplies 220v power though. I could use it no matter what the circumstance if I carried my generator with.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i'm also a sparky. i'm 66. i have only seen 2 houses that didn't have 220v. one i was there to kick it up from 115v to 240v. the other was a place that i lived in. it was in the hills. one 30a 115v circuit for whole house. house was 4/10 of a mile off road. addition to house was built in 1846. it was still 115v when i left. if there are 3 wires on service drop they have 220v. what they may not have is 220v recp in house. get yourself a set jumper clips and pull cover from panel. your good to go. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## Rabbit (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a old mustang 10e that i use on interior grease lines. It works pretty good. I doubt you would have problems on a 3" stack even if it was hard packed. I have jetted a 9 story building from the roof down to the underfloor line with the Mustang. It was a 3" hard packed grease line too.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> I have a old mustang 10e that i use on interior grease lines. It works pretty good. I doubt you would have problems on a 3" stack even if it was hard packed. I have jetted a 9 story building from the roof down to the underfloor line with the Mustang. It was a 3" hard packed grease line too.


 
How about an intro?


----------



## jackcss (Jan 23, 2011)

I was just looking at a gas powered Spartan today it had an aux hose so you could remove the real and carry it inside leaving the machine outside. 3000psi. 

But if your in NYC or a similar city your going to need to charge extra to have someone baby sit the machine outside it before it grows legs!

I can't even imagine finding 220 in one of those apartments and if you found it in a utility room you would have to unplug the tenants water heater. 

Hmmmm, A bunch of morons that can't poop or take a hot shower while thier drains don't work. PRICELESS!


----------



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

Does each floor have a mechanical room? If so Jetters NorthWest has a propane powered jetter that would work really well. You could shove it in the mechanical room and fire up the engine without disturbing the whole floor. 7.5 GPM @ 4000 psi should do the trick quite nicely. Probably costs a fortune though.

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/propane-fueled.html


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

The Mytana M30E max blast puts out 3000 psi at 4.5 gpm it cost $4600


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> I have a old mustang 10e that i use on interior grease lines. It works pretty good. I doubt you would have problems on a 3" stack even if it was hard packed. I have jetted a 9 story building from the roof down to the underfloor line with the Mustang. It was a 3" hard packed grease line too.


what size hose do you run on your mustang? I just bought one for $80 bucks from a storage facility it works too :thumbup: Now I just need to get the right hose and nozzles for it


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Western said:


> Does each floor have a mechanical room? If so Jetters NorthWest has a propane powered jetter that would work really well. You could shove it in the mechanical room and fire up the engine without disturbing the whole floor. 7.5 GPM @ 4000 psi should do the trick quite nicely. Probably costs a fortune though.
> 
> http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/propane-fueled.html


 
No the building is set up with two mechanical FLOORS one in the center of the bldg and one at the top. This is a 40 story building so a gas jetter outside wouldn't work it would have to be an awful long hose and the head pressure would be too much at the top floors to get nothing out.


----------



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> No the building is set up with two mechanical FLOORS one in the center of the bldg and one at the top. This is a 40 story building so a gas jetter outside wouldn't work it would have to be an awful long hose and the head pressure would be too much at the top floors to get nothing out.


I hear ya. Oh well I thought it would be worth mentioning. In a lot of cases a propane fired engine on a jet would be sort of cool since you could run them indoors or out, but I see your dilemma. Outside of what I've seen, studied, and heard myself I don't have any experience with jetting, but those little electric ones seem kind of small. Good luck.


----------

